# Overclock my xfx 650i ultra



## nishantv2003 (Oct 5, 2007)

hey guys i have a few probs,
1st my config
e6750
xfx 650i ultra
xfx 8400gs
2x1 transend jetflash ddr2 800mhz(total 2gb)
250gb sata2 seagate....

now my prob,

CPU-Z(1.41) SHOWS,
core speed 2000.1 MHz, Why not 2666.6 MHz like it should do????

in Memory section it shows, Frequency 400.0MHz, why not 800MHz like it should???????

and in SPD, Max Bandwidth PC2-6400(400MHz) again not 800MHz????

now guys pls tell whats the prob???
and
i want to Overclock my Pc to almost 3.0GHz from 2.66,
plz tell me what procidure should i do,
mu mobo xfx 650i ultra..

guys pls help....


----------



## utsav (Oct 5, 2007)

^^ u can easily overclock it to 3.6GHz


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 5, 2007)

Plz tell me step by step procedure to oc it....
my mobo, xfx 650i ultra(intel e6750)
thanx


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I would request you please use the Seach feature  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64388

thank you...


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 5, 2007)

i hv P5B Deluxe mobo.Not familiar with NForce 650i.

u ll need some softwares like Orthos(CPU stress tester),TAT(Thermal analysis tool for CPU),CPUZ(For ram and CPU),Sisoft Sandra(For memory bandwith)

the basic thing is :-

step1: check the fsb of ur cpu(i.e. core clock speed).then manually set the frequency of ur ram to double the fsb.it will make fsb:dram frequency = 1:1.
Example:- Let CPU core clock be 266MHZ.That is default for E6XXX series.Then setting the ram frequency to 533 MHZ means FSB:RAM = 1:1.(Note : Core Clock speed * CPU Multiplier = CPU speed).

step2: Set Vcore voltage manually between 1.25-1.29 volt.Increase the FSB by the margin of 10 every time.save the settings in Bios and reboot.If the machine boots then try to increase some more FSB.Continue this until ur machine refuses to boot.

step3: When machine refuses to reboot,it means that it needs more vcore voltage.bt more voltage = increased processor heat.hence,prior to that,u hv to do Orthos testing(for system stability) as well as temperature monitoring.
at this point,lower the fsb by 2-3 and then try rebooting.u hv to decrease FSB until machine boots.if u succeed,run orthos stress testing for at least 10 hrs to check system stability and at that time keep a close look on TAT.

step4: if ur satisfied with the temperature(preferably below 60C,Max. 65C) and the machine passes Orthos testing,then go for higher oc.Bt remember to keep close look on the temperatures.

Note: Once u hv manually changed the ram frequency,later Bios will automatically adjust the frequency whenever u change the FSB.U need not bother about it anymore.

Note: Dont ignore the Orthos just because its time consuming.Be patient.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanx every one for ur help
finally reached 3.6GHz(till now
ill try to put it further...


----------

